# Jack donkey needs a home quickly



## tiny zebra (Oct 31, 2008)

Care for the Horses rescue in Sierra Vista, AZ is holding a jack for the Arizona livestock board. If he is not adopted by next week he will go to the auction in Willcox and probably to slaughter from there. I know nothing about this donkey, size, training etc. Contact Ann Jost at [email protected] with questions.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. I am going to email another forum donkey member, who does do rescue in Arizonia. Corinne


----------



## picasso (Oct 31, 2008)

Sure wish I was closer to Arizona. We lost our donkey this summer and I need another one. We loved our Bucky.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2008)

Picasso, I sure wish you would be closer also, even tho he could never take the place of your BUcky, he could sure help to fill the gap.

Tiny Zebra, I have passed all the info along, and another rescue in Arizonia is going to get in contact with them. Lets all keep our fingers crossed for this donkey! Corinne


----------

